# Does it sound like I have IBS?



## Spaz92 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi guys. I am a 20 year old female and I am wondering if the symptoms I am experiencing sounds like it could be IBS. I have already went to the gastrologist but he told me to do a stool test and then see him again in 3 weeks. I am wondering if you guys can help me with telling me if my symptoms sounds like IBS. About 2 weeks ago I've felt like I had to pass gas and when I did mucus came out and I was worried because tht has never happened to me before. I tried using the bathroom and the only thing that came out was mucus. Later that day I tried going again and my stool was watery and had mucus with it. It was like this for another day then it stopped. I was passing hard stools with some mucus. Lately I've been hearing these funny noises coming from my intestines and been having the feeling to pass gas more often. When I use the bathroom now I pass stool with mucus on it. Some days more than others. I have also noticed that when I do pass gas the smell is more foul than it use to be. It is very strange to me because this all state happening 2 weeks ago. I know that my mom has IBS and she says it could be that. What do you guys think? Does this sound like that?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Usually an IBS diagnosis is reached only after months of symptoms... not weeks. So it might be too early to say hon.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Usually an IBS diagnosis is reached only afte


----------

